# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تناقض  عجیب  سامانه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد اصفهانی ها داخل شوند

## zamina

در دفترچه انتخاب رشته آزاد در شهر فلاورجان اصفهان پذیرش پرستاری و زیست شناسی سلولی مولکولی ذکر شده است ولی موضوع از این جا عجیب می شه وقتی وارد سامانه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد می شود می بینی پرستاری فلاورجان نداره و شاهد یک تناقض عجیب می شی

----------


## zamina

و جالبه که سنجش دانشگاه ازاد پنج شنبه ها تعطیله  و کسانی  که با مشکل مواجه شوند عملا فرصت  انتخاب رشته را از دست می دهند  :Yahoo (101):

----------

